# No 12V Power To Trailer.



## rattrizity (Jul 30, 2007)

I no longer have 12v power to the trailer. I do have lights and etc. when connected to shore power.

I have checked the batteries and they are fully charged.

The 50 amp fuse is working and I have 12v both coming into the fuse and out of the fuse link into the J-box at front of the trailer. I looked for another 50a or 30a fuse but could not locate one at the front of the trailer.

Checked all fuses at the main panel in the trailer and all are good. Just to be sure of the visual check, I also checked each with a meter.

There must be another fuse somewhere that I have missed.

Can anyone give advice on solving the issue.

Also, I hooked up to the TV and all lights (brakes, turn and marker) work but don't have any tail lights at trailer. Don't know why there would be a connection between the two issues but who knows.

thanks in advance for any help

B. Rattray (Rattrizity)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did this just start by itself, or have you done something like put batteries back in?

Have you checked the breaker fuse just off the battery? Will be about 12-15" from the battery...going to the trailer. Test to see you have power on the opposite side of that breaker.


----------



## rattrizity (Jul 30, 2007)

Installed two new Trojan 6 volt batteries. One of the 6 volts had a bad cell so replaced both. Breaker fuse seems to be good, I have 12 volts across both poles. Checked battery disconnect and it too seems to be ok. All the fuses in the breaker panel are good. Are there other fuses behind the panel in the converter area? I need to check all the connections at the converter to be sure nothing is loose. Will do that some time this week.

Thanks for all the advice. I'll keep up the hunt to find the cause.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you check the breaker off the positive battery (outside of trailer)???


----------

